
Show HN: TinyGigs.co – A community and job board for women makers - alc90
https://www.tinygigs.co/jobs
======
alc90
‍ TinyGigs started as a curated community of women makers (designers,
developers, marketers, etc) looking to find exciting new projects to work on,
in their spare time or even full time. Based on the feedback received, and
also since there doesn't seem to be an open job board focused on women makers
the idea for a simple job board to help women everywhere seems pretty
interesting and with potential.

Also, the Tiny Gigs job board can be a way to for companies that may feel like
there's a gender gap in their teams by having the possibility to reach out to
a talented pool of women in tech, design, marketing and more.

------
pmdulaney
I don't have a problem with a job board for women only; I have a problem with
those who object to a job board for men only or for Asian-Americans only or
for any other group. That is, what is permissible and proper in the realm of
gender or race or what have you should have nothing to do with who is
currently "in the lead" \-- nor should it be put forth as unquestionable dogma
that unequal outcomes are necessarily the result of unfair behavior.

From this day forward, just do the right thing and treat each human as an
individual...

------
tomtompl
Is it even allowed to advertise sexist website in here? ;/

I am disgusted to be honest.

~~~
alc90
Where is the sexism in a community of women makers?

~~~
tomtompl
I cannot participate because of my intrinsic characteristics. My friend cannot
either.

~~~
alc90
I understand what you mean - but the idea of the website is not to be sexist
or discriminate based on the gender but actually trying to close the gender
gap since there's a known problem that women are unrepresented in the tech
scene.

~~~
tomtompl
It's unacceptable - sexism. That's how I feel and I felt I have to object.

Discriminating in the name of fighting discrimination is just a way to get
more discrimination.

I am not going to attack you or anything, I guess your intentions are pure, I
just have to express my objection and ask you to please reconsider your
position.

~~~
alc90
Not feeling attacked or anything. Thanks for sharing your feedback and
feelings.

I also feel like focusing on the gender gap and inequality in tech and trying
to fix it in some way is something not that simple to do.

P.S. Men can also apply to any job from TinyGigs.co - but hopefully companies
and women alike will feel that on TinyGigs there's a place to connect more
easily

